# Opinions requested on my homemade site and t-shirts



## Squarefish (Jul 4, 2013)

I have recently launched my site squarefish.fr and just wanted to get your opinion on site and t-shirts designs.

Thx.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, the site looks fine to me. Because of the detail on some of the shirts, I think the closeups aren't as effective as they might be. I suggest more zoom.

I never knew that I could read so much French!

Congrats.


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice, simple navigation. Needs english version. Liked the designs.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks nice. I agree needs an English version. Also if there is anyway you can get a .com for the name or something similar I would look into it. Otherwise looks great good luck.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me is your domain name. Ending your site in .fr may not be a great decision for SEO. I would say purchase the .com and .net versions of your site and have the directed directly to the .fr domain.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm a diver and totally get the designs. Except for the site being in french, i just might make a purchase


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

I love your designs, and the site seems easy to navigate.

One problem I found was that the "Shop" subcategoy doesn't have any images for the "Homme" and "Femme" links. This may discourage your visitors from proceeding to those links.

Using .fr is absolutely fine if your custom is mainly in France (the .com is taken by some finance company anyway). Your visitors will be confident that the prices will be in euros and that french legal protection applies. If the French market is anything like the UK's, then the vast majority will first and foremost trust an .fr site over any other (apparently in the UK 80% of users trust a .uk site more than any other extension).

An english version is a must however, if you intend to reach customers outside France. On a global scale far more people understand english even at a basic level, then they do french. Make communication easier for them.

Good luck! (Though I doubt you'll need it with such nice designs  )


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Well my feedback based off the design is that it's easy to use/navigate (I think). I did the best I could trying to decipher your site but Google translate didn't do me much good.


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

I really like your shirts
very nice designs if you can also tranlated in us dollars and and make it in different languages that will be a plus for you! good luck and congratulation


----------



## YOALink (Jul 18, 2013)

nice clean lines, simple navigation, good color combinations. I agree on the close-ups. Maybe address the quality of the print (via close-up photo) in your blog somewhere and tag it to slide on the front page...


----------

